# new seat post time



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the Cobl Golb-R (CG-R)....
Specialized Bicycle Components

looks like I need to bring my bike in to double check my fit.


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

Please post your thoughts after you have some time riding it. I think it's a great idea.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought one and installed it onto my 2014 Crux Pro frame. I had a 2012 Roubaix and wanted the compliance on my new Crux as it's my do it all Gravel/Cross/Road bike. As the weather has begun to warm up, so has the *CG-R* seatpost. It offers some nice ride smoothing without any weight penalty. I've ridden it one some longer gravel and bumpy road rides and enjoy the compliance.
*Some Caveats:*

Single Bolt Clamp Design - I weigh 180lbs with my gear and all. Had the clamp give on me once. Retightened and I'll be getting some loctite for the bolt.
It's a solid 1 inch of setback. I did have to set my saddle way forward (clamp to the very rear) to make the reach comfortable.
It is $pendy...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

pspycho said:


> I bought one and installed it onto my 2014 Crux Pro frame. I had a 2012 Roubaix and wanted the compliance on my new Crux as it's my do it all Gravel/Cross/Road bike. As the weather has begun to warm up, so has the *CG-R* seatpost. It offers some nice ride smoothing without any weight penalty. I've ridden it one some longer gravel and bumpy road rides and enjoy the compliance.
> *Some Caveats:*
> 
> Single Bolt Clamp Design - I weigh 180lbs with my gear and all. Had the clamp give on me once. Retightened and I'll be getting some loctite for the bolt.
> ...


I have written a bit about the infamous single bolt Pave style clamp design that Specialized used for the new COBL post and also reflected my disappointment to Joe that Specialized designed this post...a great concept...with a single versus two bolt clamp.
Loctite on the bolt won't help. The bolt loosening isn't why it slipped.
Instead, disassemble the rotory style clamp. Apply carbon paste to the interference surfaces within the clamp. Reassemble. Apply a full 120 in-lbs which is the torque spec to keep the saddle from changing tilt while riding. Should help.
Good luck.


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Loctite on the bolt won't help. The bolt loosening isn't why it slipped.
> Good luck.


FYI, the bolt comes with blue loctite applied, and Specialized directs the installer to grease the clamp cones.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Crispyraisin said:


> FYI, the bolt comes with blue loctite applied, and Specialized directs the installer to grease the clamp cones.


Go ahead and grease the clamp cones and let me know how that works for you. 
Also, if you care to, explain to me why adding grease to clamp cones would reduce slippage often reported with the Pave/Cobl style single bolt design.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I have about 3k miles on my CG-R post. All you really need to due is torque the heck out of the bolt and it won't slip. Mine slipped a couple of times before I started applying enough torque. I think roadworthy pointed out in another thread that it's around 30lbs. of force with an allen key so it's hard to overdo it.


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Go ahead and grease the clamp cones and let me know how that works for you.
> Also, if you care to, explain to me why adding grease to clamp cones would reduce slippage often reported with the Pave/Cobl style single bolt design.


Hi,
If you read my short post carefully, you will note that I have offered no opinion, advice, or recommendation, just the facts from the Specialized installation sheet.
I did however put 13,000 miles on my Pave seatpost before replacing it with the CG-R. The Pave appears to have come with the clamps greased and that is also the recommendation of the owner of my LBS. I personally have never experienced any issue of any kind with the Pave. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

Did anyone watching the Roubaix yesterday notice if any of the guys riding Specialized were using the CG-R?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Crispyraisin said:


> Did anyone watching the Roubaix yesterday notice if any of the guys riding Specialized were using the CG-R?


A good question. I didn't notice. But here is a pic of Tornado Tom's bike that he used in the race which does not have the COBL post on it. If ever there is a race where the COBL post would come in handy, it is the 160 mile grueling Roubaix race on some of the roughest pavement imaginable to ride a narrow tired road bike over. The camera showing them ripping those cobbles, their arms shook like crazy and those guy are all muscle. A further footnote is, Tom has a bad back...so to me that post not being on his bike is conspicuous and you will have to draw your own conclusions. I have my opinion of why he didn't use it.
His performance was just remarkable. Even though he didn't win, he is a beast.

As to Boonen's bike...a one off (presuming some back up bikes as well) custom Roubaix with short Tarmac head tube. I found the wheels and tires interesting as well. 30mm wide rear tire and they were running very low pressures to take the some of the sting out of the cobbles. When I watch those guys ride that race with hours of having the $h!t kicked out of them, I am reminded why I am not a top bike racer, even if I had their level of power which I don't. Unbelievably demanding conditions. Seriously tough guys.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

It is interesting that they weren't using the CG-R post. I'm pretty sure Boonen used one at Paris-Roubaix couple of years ago. Those 30mm rear tubulars probably did take a lot of sting out of the cobbles. I watched the race on NBCSN and they had some close up shots of the Omega-Pharma riders wheels/tires and they looked like they were bouncing around quite a bit less on the cobbles than most of the other teams. The other thing I found odd is that Omega-Pharma wasn't using the S-Works Roubaix Omega-Pharma color scheme (which Specialized offers for 2014.) I guess that has something to do with the custom made short head tube Roubaix's the pros were riding. Terprsta averaged just over 25mph for 6+ hours on this course, unreal!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

So far I love my CG-R...it really smooths out the ride. Thus far, it hasn't moves on me but I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## willembad (Jun 26, 2013)

I did notice a few Pave seatposts with the zert in the race. I use the same one with a single bolt clamp and have had zero issues with it moving, or doing anything else I don't want it to for that matter.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

finally rode it during my lunchtime ride... (was riding my cross bike previously).... definitely smooths out the bumpers and little potholes in the road.

my Secteur is aluminum frame with carbon fork (zertz insert).... no carbon seat stay


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Come on, Boonen is not going to risk such nonsense in his equipment.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Zampano said:


> Come on, Boonen is not going to risk such nonsense in his equipment.


Yeah, my understanding is that the pros don't like it an don't use it for whatever reason. It helps that they are riding 30mm tires on carbon tubulars and already have a decent carbon seat post. Maybe they just feel it's overkill, but Boonen didn't seem too interested from the beginning:

Tom Boonen Tests the S-Works Roubaix SL4 - YouTube


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd ditch my CG-R seat post for a 30mm hand made FMB rear tubular tire with a cotton casing pumped up to 60-70psi. One of you guys needs to promise to follow me around in the SAG car first though


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry, didn't mean to come off so negative. To me it looks a bit too busy unlike most pro equipment. Kind of like an afterthought till Spesh comes up with their answer to the Domane.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

looks like the pros use a Zipp seatpost.

Can't figure out what's the difference between the white insert and red insert?


----------

